# Getting into the trade?



## fisstech (Feb 2, 2013)

powerone said:


> I have a Network Engineer diploma. I'm interested in getting into an electrician apprenticeship, preferably industrial. My question is can I use my diploma to get some credit (hours) so I can obtain my record book (blue book) in Ontario? thanks


In Manitoba, they would not credit us with any hours for a engineer diploma. Double check with your apprenticeship board in Ontario. Also, you don't get your blue book till you find a contractor willing to endenture you. 

Why do you want to start your career as an industrial electrician?


----------



## powerone (Oct 4, 2017)

IT sector is bull****, they keep bringing these foreigners and they leave the rest of us out in the cold. Also because foreign workers the salary for the IT in Canada is way below the industry. Alot of people I know in the field have left Canada to the US, to get what they deserve in income. As in why industrial electrician, well I'm really fascinated by it. At first I wanted to do instrumentation and control tech, but there are barley any jobs for it. I also intend on continuing my education with electral engineering. I want to be like Raiden from Mortal Kombat, not sure if you know who that is but yeah, even planned to name my company that. But I'm not sure of the whole trade thing anymore, in Ontario its 8000+ hours needed to get your journeyman, while in Alberta my friend told me its 6000, thats a big difference. How is it in Manitoba?


----------



## Shaneyj (Mar 21, 2017)

powerone said:


> IT sector is bull****, they keep bringing these foreigners and they leave the rest of us out in the cold. Also because foreign workers the salary for the IT in Canada is way below the industry. Alot of people I know in the field have left Canada to the US, to get what they deserve in income. As in why industrial electrician, well I'm really fascinated by it. At first I wanted to do instrumentation and control tech, but there are barley any jobs for it. I also intend on continuing my education with electral engineering. I want to be like Raiden from Mortal Kombat, not sure if you know who that is but yeah, even planned to name my company that. But I'm not sure of the whole trade thing anymore, in Ontario its 8000+ hours needed to get your journeyman, while in Alberta my friend told me its 6000, thats a big difference. How is it in Manitoba?


You mean lightning from big trouble in little China? Some would argue the 2nd best of the 3 storms... If you're aspiring to be any of them, thunder can inflate like a balloon to stop blunt force objects and such. 


Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## fisstech (Feb 2, 2013)

powerone said:


> IT sector is bull****, they keep bringing these foreigners and they leave the rest of us out in the cold. Also because foreign workers the salary for the IT in Canada is way below the industry. Alot of people I know in the field have left Canada to the US, to get what they deserve in income. As in why industrial electrician, well I'm really fascinated by it. At first I wanted to do instrumentation and control tech, but there are barley any jobs for it. I also intend on continuing my education with electral engineering. I want to be like Raiden from Mortal Kombat, not sure if you know who that is but yeah, even planned to name my company that. But I'm not sure of the whole trade thing anymore, in Ontario its 8000+ hours needed to get your journeyman, while in Alberta my friend told me its 6000, thats a big difference. How is it in Manitoba?


I don't know of too many places that hire green level 1s for an industrial type gig. ht the streets and take what you can get. it's highly likely it will be a construction electrician gig, which is the route i would go down anyways. you can get your construction ticket then just challenge for your industrial ticket as well.

7200 hours and 4 levels of school for your seal here in manitoba.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Shaneyj said:


> You mean lightning from big trouble in little China? Some would argue the 2nd best of the 3 storms... If you're aspiring to be any of them, thunder can inflate like a balloon to stop blunt force objects and such.





powerone said:


> IT sector is bull****, they keep bringing these foreigners and they leave the rest of us out in the cold. I want to be like Raiden from Mortal Kombat, not sure if you know who that is but yeah, even planned to name my company that. But I'm not sure of the whole trade thing anymore, in Ontario its 8000+ hours needed to get your journeyman, while in Alberta my friend told me its 6000, thats a big difference. How is it in Manitoba?


First off what is with all the fantasy cartoon crap?

A real life career is much more serious than this BS.

Secondly the difference in 8000hrs and 6000hrs is one years work.

Maybe give up fantasy play and concentrate on work related study that would get you somewhere in life.


----------



## Shaneyj (Mar 21, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> First off what is with all the fantasy cartoon crap?
> 
> A real life career is much more serious than this BS.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure his comment was in jest... as was mine. 
Unless, powerone, you really do aspire to be a video game character, I believe I caught the humor in your statement. 
Not hard dots to connect. A character that uses lightning. A trade that deals with electricity. 
So Mr diver, lighten up. 

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Shaneyj said:


> Pretty sure his comment was in jest... as was mine.
> Unless, powerone, you really do aspire to be a video game character, I believe I caught the humor in your statement.
> Not hard dots to connect. A character that uses lightning. A trade that deals with electricity.
> So Mr diver, lighten up.
> ...


I don't know a thing about which character is which or what power/talent/charms they have.

I do know lately I've come across a good number of people 30-40 that are like obsessed with super heroes and cartoon characters.


----------



## Shaneyj (Mar 21, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I don't know a thing about which character is which or what power/talent/charms they have.
> 
> I do know lately I've come across a good number of people 30-40 that are like obsessed with super heroes and cartoon characters.


It's a semi ridiculous movie from the 80's. May be Kurt Russel's best work. 
I'm 30-40... Closer to 40. I thought my generation was early for age of obsessive gamer. 
Kinda tough to get too excited over original Nintendo and Sega Genesis. 

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Shaneyj said:


> It's a semi ridiculous movie from the 80's. May be Kurt Russel's best work.
> I'm 30-40... Closer to 40. I thought my generation was early for age of obsessive gamer.
> Kinda tough to get too excited over original Nintendo and Sega Genesis.


I was talking to a cop (married with 3 kids) the other day and he kept bringing up Captain America and relating his attributes to his job....


I bowed out of the convo as soon as possible.


----------



## Shaneyj (Mar 21, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I was talking to a cop (married with 3 kids) the other day and he kept bringing up Captain America and relating his attributes to his job....
> 
> 
> I bowed out of the convo as soon as possible.


Haha. That guy really embraced the protect and serve oath. 

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------

